# hanging the spare



## John McPhilbin (Mar 3, 2008)

We have a Iveco Daily to which I have to fit a spare wheel ! I'm thinking about mounting it on the rear N/S door. Unable to to fix under the wagon because of the water tanks !! So any Ideas for a fixing bracket that won't rip the door off....Also does anyone have any contact with Vic Barlow? new e-mail address or phone No...


----------



## David & Ann (Mar 3, 2008)

Just a thought John, seeing it on telly, the 4x4's in the desert have spare wheels on their roof. would that be an idea, with it strapped down. I definitely wouldn't bracket it on a door.


----------



## kell (Mar 3, 2008)

*spare wheel hanger*

Hi John
I have a '98' Iveco Daily 
http://kellsvan.piczo.com/?g=1&cr=6
on page 6 of my pages you can see my spare hanging on the nearside back door with a brief description of how it was done.

Cheers.
John.


----------



## avandriver (Mar 3, 2008)

Spare wheel on the roof !!

Problem 1 the wheels for an Iveco daily are heavy and the roof is high

problem 2 it can make the van top heavy and unstable on roundabouts and bends .

Hanging the spare of the back door is the best option and it is fairly easy to do .

on my Renault I had three long bolts through a steel plate and through the back door bolted securely the spare was put over the bolts and bolted tight to the door one of the fixing bolts was drilled at the enfd so you could put a pad lock through it .


Steve


Edit -:  I posted this at the exact time as John and the way he has done his spare wheel is perfect


----------



## terry1956 (Mar 3, 2008)

*have a look*

Hi, have a look in the land rover mags, they sell items to hang wheels on the rear and still allow the door to used, would also allow mounting the wheel more in the centre line of the van, which would be far better then on one side.
terry


----------



## Motorhomer (Mar 4, 2008)

*Spare wheel*

Hi 

On our Renault Master the spare wheel is under the rear in a secure basket held by bolts etc accessable only from inside the vehicle.

Motorhomer


----------



## John McPhilbin (Mar 4, 2008)

*Thanks for that*



kell said:


> Hi John
> I have a '98' Iveco Daily
> http://kellsvan.piczo.com/?g=1&cr=6
> on page 6 of my pages you can see my spare hanging on the nearside back door with a brief description of how it was done.
> ...



Thanks for that John it's what I had in mind more or less, the worry has been the actual mounting bracket,on the door skin,as to keep the damage!! to a min;Saw your van nice job cheers


----------



## John McPhilbin (Mar 4, 2008)

ta will do


----------



## Nosha (Mar 4, 2008)

When I had a Viva van (that dates me!) I made a frame that came off the door hinges so they took the weight and not the doorskin, I got an old halfshaft from a scrap yard and cut the wheel mounting bose off and welded it onto the frame making it easy to mount and remove.
By using the halfshaft you can then buy a set of locking wheel nuts and lock the wheel to the frame!


----------

